# Dumb Battery Charging Question Of The Day......



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

OK, common sense tells me that if I am using a charger to charge a pair of 6 volt batteries that are hooked up in series, that I set the charger to charge 12 volt not 6.....correct???? If I do one at a time, I set it for 6.......right? Manual sucks and I am second guessing myself (long day......).

Thanks all!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

zoomzoom8 said:


> OK, common sense tells me that if I am using a charger to charge a pair of 6 volt batteries that are hooked up in series, that I set the charger to charge 12 volt not 6.....correct???? If I do one at a time, I set it for 6.......right? Manual sucks and I am second guessing myself (long day......).
> 
> Thanks all!!


If you have them wired together...12v charge is correct (just like your trailer would charge it)

In single setup..must more charger to 6 volts.

Also...my battery charger will auto-shut down in 12v mode, but not in 6v mode.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yes you are correct, 2 in series charge at 12 volts and one by itself charge at 6 volts. Also 2 in parallel can be charged at 6 volts. This is for 6volt batteries and not 12 volt batteries.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You got your answer but I guess I will just say Ditto, you are correct in your thinking.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

THANK YOU all!!


----------

